# The Mentalist



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 10, 2009)

I had the pleasure of shooting Mentalist Israel Mandrake here is a trio ofcross processed B&W conversions from that shoot. The web compression has knocked the catch lights out of his eyes but at print size they are not only there but quite intense.

1.



 
2.




3. 





_All images © 2009 Bobby Deal Vegas Vision Studios _​


----------



## JSB (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the overall lighting and toning on them all, if I had to crit, I don't like the crops on 2 and 3, it's too much wasted space. Also in number 1 the way you've photoshoped his shadow (which i presume is there on the original) makes him look like he's floating, I would have left the shadows in tact and simply lightened them up, to anchor him in the image.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I appreciate you taking the time.

As a point of reference I should have mentioned that these and any images you see me post that are isolated on white are not shot to be portraits, they are custom stock. They are shot to be design elements, the removal of shadows is to simplify the process for the designer to lift the subject off the background and insert him into the design. At which time the designer will apply shadows that are applicable to the lighting of the design.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Donatello, you were busy in here tonight!


----------



## JSB (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhh I see


----------

